# [Xorg] 1440x900, xvidtune, modeline (resolved)

## Thymus

Hello everyone  :Smile: 

Yesterday, I bought a Yusmart 198IP and I tried to configure the resolution 1440x900 on my Gentoo.

I tried a LiveDVD of OpenSuse 10.2 and xfine gave me the good resolution.

I didn't succeed to get the conf...

I found that xfine wqs the xvidtune of OpenSuse.

Then, I got the good resolution with xvidtune but I can't save it !

Indeed, I added the Modeline line in my xorg.conf but X doesn't boot with it :/

xvidtune -show doesn't give me the good Modeline, I don't know why...

Why doesn't Xorg boot with the good Modeline since xvidtune can configure the good one ?

Do you know how to force xorg to boot with it ?

Here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Name" "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

    Option "Protocol" "explorerps/2"   

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    #HorizSync   50 - 60

    HorizSync   55.82

    #VertRefresh 55-60

    VertRefresh   59.76

    Option      "DPMS"

    UseModes   "1440x900"

    #ModeLine   "1440x900"    106.50   1440 1552 1704 1904    900  903  909  934 +hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Modes"

    Identifier   "1440x900"

    Modeline   "1440x900"    106.50   1440 1512 1664 1896    900  903  909  934 +hsync -vsync

    Modeline   "1440x900"    106.50   1440 1552 1704 1904    900  903  909  934 +hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX/MX400"

    Driver      "nv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX/MX400"

    Monitor     "Screen"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Thanks for all the help you will give me  :Smile: 

Cheers,

RaphLast edited by Thymus on Thu Jun 14, 2007 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psdasilva

 *Thymus wrote:*   

> Hello everyone 
> 
> ...
> 
> Then, I got the good resolution with xvidtune but I can't save it !
> ...

 

I don't understand! If you can't save the output of xvidtune how did you get what you call "Modeline" that you added to your xorg.conf?

Pls. save the output of xividtune to some file and post:

The previous working xorg.conf.

The Xorg.log when you run it.

The output of xvidtune.

Just in case ... also post the Xorg.log after running your modified xorg.conf.

----------

## Thymus

I can get the Modeline from xvidtune thanks to the show button but I can't "save"-keep the resolution when I save this Modeline in xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
> ...

 

The previous xorg.conf is exactly the same without Section "Modes" and UseModes line.

xvidtune output :

 *Quote:*   

> xvidtune 
> 
> Vendor: , Model: 
> 
> Num hsync: 1, Num vsync: 1
> ...

 

Thanks !

Cheers,

----------

## psdasilva

Try this (see notes below):

----------

## Thymus

Thanks a lot for your help !

It doesn't work yet but I'll try later to try/retry until it works :]

The reason why I set those values for HSync and VSync is that without that, I can't get 1440x900 resolution... :/

Thanks for fonts, once again, I'll look at this next week, after my exam :]

Pending, so :]

Cheers,

----------

## Thymus

Hello everyone,

I found the correct Modeline thanks to gtf :

Link for explaination (in french)

Thanks :]

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Thymus wrote:*   

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I found the correct Modeline thanks to gtf :
> 
> Link for explaination (in french)
> ...

 

Great!

Thanks!

----------

